# stacking h drol and super dmz



## N21 (Oct 31, 2011)

hey guys, its been 9 days on my super dmz cycle and ive only gained 4 lbs?!?!?! im not hungry at all infact ive lost my appitite. So what im doing is throwing in h drol at 75 mg ED for the enxt 3 weeks along with my super dmz, h drol makes me really hungry so hopefully ill see more gaines because of the extra eating. ill keep you guys posted


----------



## N21 (Nov 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## hill450 (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know how smart this is......


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 1, 2011)

my guy stacked DMZ with Pmag and came out fine..


----------



## PushAndPull (Nov 1, 2011)

Your guy?


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 1, 2011)

aka friend.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Nov 1, 2011)

its just a triple methyl stack so make sure you have ur supports. 

and dude give it some time! haha ya its fucking strong shit but just keep eating and lifting and poppin them and u will blow the fuck up i promise man

but ya hdrol will be fine to take with it


----------



## LevroneFormula (Nov 1, 2011)

Most PHs kick in properly around week 3, DMZ is no exception.

I myself ran dymeth for 4 weeks at 30mg together with M-LMG and gained about 8 - 9 pounds of lean muscle and kept almost all of it except 1.5 lbs.

Give it time, and I would stack with a non-methyl like M-LMG rather than H-drol


----------



## N21 (Nov 1, 2011)

h drol cant be that bad with it? its not that harsh on the liver... but do you guys know any way to increase your appetite? because ive lost my appetite with super dmz and im not gaining any weight


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

LevroneFormula said:


> Most PHs kick in properly around week 3, DMZ is no exception.
> 
> I myself ran dymeth for 4 weeks at 30mg together with M-LMG and gained about 8 - 9 pounds of lean muscle and kept almost all of it except 1.5 lbs.
> 
> Give it time, and I would stack with a non-methyl like M-LMG rather than H-drol



That is wrong , super DMZ contains superdrol also and that kicks in after about 4-5 days,  a week at most. Not even close to 3 weeks.


----------



## Jlive1980 (Nov 1, 2011)

N21 said:


> h drol cant be that bad with it? its not that harsh on the liver... but do you guys know any way to increase your appetite? because ive lost my appetite with super dmz and im not gaining any weight



It's a waste if only running 3 weeks since Hdrol does take about 3 weeks to kick in. Plus thats another meth added in and even though it's not as harsh as super DMZ it still harsh on your liver and your already killing it w the other 2 meths. 

Anabeta has alot of positive reviews on increasing appetite. I don't know how well it works on building muscle but w the increase in appetite and the super DMZ you should blow up.


----------



## N21 (Nov 1, 2011)

Jlive1980 said:


> It's a waste if only running 3 weeks since Hdrol does take about 3 weeks to kick in. Plus thats another meth added in and even though it's not as harsh as super DMZ it still harsh on your liver and your already killing it w the other 2 meths.
> 
> Anabeta has alot of positive reviews on increasing appetite. I don't know how well it works on building muscle but w the increase in appetite and the super DMZ you should blow up.



well my first cycle i ran h drol for 3 weeks and gained 17 lbs, it didnt kick in until like week 2, almost beginning of 3, but that last week it really kicked in and i ate a bunch of food and put some on the scale


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

h drol typically takes 3 - 4 weeks to kick in. i think your dmz cycle would be over by then? maybe find another supp to increase appetite instead.


----------



## PappyMason (Nov 1, 2011)

^forget that comment. i see you already know this


----------

